# Carrier Model # FB4ANF048



## djones4506 (Feb 7, 2010)

Good Afternoon.

I am experiencing problems with my heater and A/C.  I believe it has to do with the fan.

I turned on the heat this morning.  After several minutes, I realized nothing was happening.  I went to thermostat, and set temp higher.  Light blinked "Heat On".  I looked up the thermostat info, and that meant the thermostat was sending a signal to the unit.  However, nothing was happening.  I tried turning on just the fan, nothing also.  I then tried A/C.  Still nothing.  

Then, after a few minutes, I could hear a humming from the Carrier hallway unit.  Upon reading more on the thermostat, it says the thermostat will not allow unit to turn on within 5 minutes of being shut off, which is why I hadn't heard the humming 'til now.  It had apparently been humming earlier and I missed it.  I turned off the circuit breaker and opened the Carrier.  It was warm inside, which seemed to indicate that the heating elements are working.  I also looked at the 5 Amp fuse, and it too seemed fine.  I turned the circuits back on and identified the humming as coming from the fan motor.  I again turned off breakers.  Checked that fan blades turned freely in both directions.  Not sure what else I need to look at.

Furthermore.  I had a heating/ AC company in during January as the heating elements were blown and needed replacing.  Any chance this could be related?
If anyone has any ideas of what i could do myself, please advise.  I can't afford another bill if I can somehow rectify this myself.  

Sincerely

Daniel


----------



## kok328 (Feb 7, 2010)

Sounds like a bad fan motor capacitor or a bad fan motor.  Check to see if your getting proper voltage to the fan motor.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 9, 2010)

If the fan motor runs after you give it a push it may be the capacitor.  $20 for the part.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 9, 2010)

Is there and echo in here?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 9, 2010)

kok328 said:


> Is there and echo in here?


What's thatthatthat?


----------

